# KA Dirtbahn



## master_of_death (17. März 2010)

Heyho,
ich weiss nicht, ob das Thema schon vorhanden ist ( falls ja, entschuldige ich mich für den doppelpost ).

Bin neu in Karlsruhe, habe davor in Freiburg gewohnt, habe jetzt aber ein Commencal MaxMax von meinem Nachbarn abgekauft und hab es zu einem halbwegs geilen allround-dirtbike umgebaut. (Das schaltwerk zum "in-der-stadt-fahren" wird demnächst drangebastelt. Atm. hab ich nur das 0815 singlespeed dran, dafür aber ne Duro D + zwei "sehr alte" Julie.

Meine Frage ist eig: Gibts hier in KA geile dirtparks und leute, die mit mitkommen würden, weil ich als student keine Biker kennenlernen konnte (als Info Student isses auch relativ "unmöglich"  )

Freue mich auf euere Antworten,

MfG
Stas


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2010)

Der MTB-Club Karlsruhe hat eine Dirtbahn und in Knielingen oder Mühlburg hab ich vom Zug aus auch mal eine gesehen. Ansonsten gibt es da noch die Seven Hills bei Rüppurr an der Autobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (17. März 2010)

Hier gibts auch noch einen kleinen Skatepark wo eigentlich immer ein paar Streeter/Dirter unterwegs sind.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der MTB-Club Karlsruhe hat eine Dirtbahn und in Knielingen oder Mühlburg hab ich vom Zug aus auch mal eine gesehen.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich das hier. 







Es handelt sich um zwei künstliche Rampen und eine BMX-Bahn außen rum. Wo auf dem Google-Bild nur das Sandwegle zu sehen ist, ist jetzt für BMXer einiges geboten, was man in der kompletten Galerie hier sehen kann.


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2010)

Ja genau das meinte ich.


----------



## specialist (17. März 2010)

Die BMX Bahn in Grötzingen am Sportzentrum gibts auch noch





allerdings weiß ich nicht in welchem Zustand.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## master_of_death (18. März 2010)

Sieht interessant aus. Doof nur, dass ich bis jetzt keinen kennnegelernt habe, die dirt fahren bzw. generell biken gehen. Werd mal nach den Klausuren vorbeischaun.


----------



## ms06-rider (7. April 2010)

Bringen die einen um wenn man mim Downhiller auf die Dirtstrecken geht?  Komm au aus Karlsruhe und bike  allerdings nur Downhill. Kann es sein dass du Physik studierst (Zitate)? Erstes Semester?  Weil dann sin wir im selben Studiengang


----------



## Saci (7. April 2010)

des macht doch koin schbaaas! - mitm DHler aufer dirt bahn ^^ geh liber aufn SMDH


----------



## master_of_death (7. April 2010)

@ms06-rider:
Nope, studier info im mittlerweile zweiten Semester. Aber die Zitate sind einfach nur geil


----------



## team bikestudio (27. Oktober 2010)

http://nimrod.karlsruhe.de/kontentor/start/fb7/sport/sportstaetten/skaterplaetze.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

